# Schriften installieren in Corel Draw 8



## giesskanne (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem: Ich benutze Corel Draw 8 leider nur selten und habe neue Schriften bekommen. Wo / wie kann ich sie installieren?

Bitte dringend um Hilfe!

Vielen Dank!

Giesskanne


----------



## tortobass (4. Juli 2003)

wenn du keinen type-manager benutzt die schriften einfach in den fonts-Ordner (c:/windows/fonts) installieren. Die Schriften einfach in diesen Ordner kopieren. Danach sollten die Schriften in Corel, und in jedem anderen Programm verfügbar sein.
Gruss Torto


----------

